# Shooting for the Best-Seller List ...



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I got a BookBub for my box set and decided to try and shoot for the bestseller list. I based my strategy on threads like this one: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214032.0.html

You can read all about my strategy here: https://www.cgockelwrites.com/2016/01/25/shooting-for-the-best-seller-list/


----------



## J.J. Fitch (Jun 17, 2015)

Good luck!  I'm interested to see your results


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Whoa, whopping line-up! I just shared your FB post and bought your book  Good luck!!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Whoa, whopping line-up! I just shared your FB post and bought your book  Good luck!!


Oh, thank you! That is so kind of you. I really appreciate the purchase and the share.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

That is a great objective, I hope you make it!  Good luck, will be following you closely.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

J. J. and Salvador ... thank you for the well-wishes!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Go, Carolyn, go!!!!! You've always been one of the most helpful members of the board, and if anybody deserves rockin' success, it's you!

On a side note, I'm going to use this list as a guide for who to submit to for my new series. If you're using a site, it's been vetted, so that's really helpful! 

Good luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> You've always been one of the most helpful members of the board, and if anybody deserves rockin' success, it's you!


I would say the same thing about you!

I think you could add "what to read after 50 shades of grey" and "new adult addiction" to the list. I think I'm going to see if I can get a Kboards promo on Friday ... I don't get a lot of sales from those, but always get lovely reviews and this box set has almost none. BookBub took it on the strength of the reviews of the books in the set.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

I hope it's a HUGE SUCCESS! Will send you a PM.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I hope it's a HUGE SUCCESS! Will send you a PM.


Thank you! I will look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck, Carolyn! No vomiting required -- you'll do well. Btw, enjoyed your interview on the marketingsff podcast a couple weeks back.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Btw, enjoyed your interview on the marketingsff podcast a couple weeks back.


Aww ... thanks. Ha, ha, ha ... after that podcast I had to turn off all the Facebook adverts for my free book! Their price shot through the roof.

Here is the link for anyone interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuFc8l7xWjs
(I also gave other GOOD advice!)


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

That is an incredible line up   Hope you knock it out of the park! I'll be following with interest and also shared it on Facebook as well!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'll be following with interest and also shared it on Facebook as well!


Thank you so much!

You have such gorgeous covers ... did Tom do them?


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> You have such gorgeous covers ... did Tom do them?


Yep, Tom did them. He's an art wizard! I'll probably have to start scheduling six months out given how popular he's gotten here!


----------



## jasonbladd (Dec 22, 2015)

Cant' wait to see how this one goes. Which bestseller lists are you trying to hit?


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Which bestseller lists are you trying to hit?


USA Today ... but if I just got above #100 on Amazon I could at least say I'm a National Bestseller.


----------



## Lu Kudzoza (Nov 1, 2015)

Good Luck! Thanks for showing your lineup. Excited to see the results.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

C. Gockel said:


> USA Today ... but if I just got above #100 on Amazon I could at least say I'm a National Bestseller.


I think that term is for lettered bestsellers. So you'd have to hit the USA/NYT to use it. Here's hoping you do!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I think that term is for lettered bestsellers. So you'd have to hit the USA/NYT to use it. Here's hoping you do!


Now I want to book more ads ...


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

That's an insane lineup   Good luck!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This is so exciting!  Bought and posted!

Hey, even if the list thing doesn't happen, this amount of promotion is going to generate SOOOO many eyes-on. Terrific visibility boost. It's totally worth it.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Bought and looking forward to reading! Huge fan of all things Loki.  Good luck with the promo week!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Good luck, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Best of luck! Purchased and shared.


----------



## hmsarky (Nov 15, 2015)

Good luck with your promotions! I noticed no Book Gorilla? Is there a reason for that? I'm in the process of setting up my own promotion, but it will be no where near yours!


----------



## Awasin (Aug 7, 2015)

Bought it, and also PM'd you with a twig that might help.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Good Luck! I love your new covers.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck and question: how do you know you're on these lists and how are they determined?


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Just shared your Facebook post and your Tumblr across a few social accounts. If you want me to send out some Tweets/Facebook post on a certain day I would be glad to help. 

Good luck!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck! Your box set looks great, so I purchased a copy.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Good luck! And for what it's worth, I tweeted, facebook shared and tried to reblog (but that didn't work with wordpress. Sorry, not sure why; it looked like it should have worked. It did inspire me to update my blog, so thank you for thank. lol)


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Good luck with your promotions! I noticed no Book Gorilla? Is there a reason for that? I'm in the process of setting up my own promotion, but it will be no where near yours!


The only reason their is no BookGorilla is because they are booked! I am actually thinking of booking a KND Highlighter for my permafree first in series one day this week and putting a sale notice on my Wolves (1st book) page.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Good luck and question: how do you know you're on these lists and how are they determined?


I don't know where the list is! But I know sales of Amazon, iBooks, Kobo, and Nook are all put together to determine the USA Today List. I think the NYTimes list is more curated. I don't know if I have a snow ball's chance in Hell of making that list.


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Good luck! You've been a huge help to countless authors on these boards (including me), and I wish you nothing but success!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

The USAT list is here. It updates on Wednesdays for the week previous. So if you hit this week, it'll show up next Wed. http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/best-selling/


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

I already have and read your first book in the series, but went ahead and bought the boxed set to have the next two plus the novella.  Hope this helps the cause, and I bought it on the Zon for my kindle fire 

Good luck with your run!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Wishing you mega-success. Such a very appealing box set  

As for the USAT list, with your lineup and your BB on Thursday, your timing is pretty good. Most BB sales come on the day of and the day after. (I say that from rueful experience. I had a BB on my box back in Oct, and it hit #10 in the store, dumbfounding me, and sold very well the following days—enough I figured to hit USAT. However, my BB was on a Saturday, so the sales were split between two countable weeks. No list for me.)

Here's hoping you hit it!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Gockel, how do you do bookbutterfly free? I went on their site and their slots are all paid ads.


----------



## Azalea (Mar 22, 2014)

I just left you a review on the box set. I'd read most of the series previously, before you published the last one, and they were great. Here's to hoping you have a great run!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Hey, even if the list thing doesn't happen, this amount of promotion is going to generate SOOOO many eyes-on. Terrific visibility boost. It's totally worth it.


I am very nervous about this, and when my daughter asked me what was wrong and I told her I was having a big sale but I wasn't sure it would work, she said, "Practice makes perfect!"

So yeah ... hopefully it pays off down the line if not right away. Thank you so much for purchasing it (again!) and for the Facebook share and rec.



> Best of luck! Purchased and shared.


Thank you so much Stacy Claflin! Hope you like it!



> Bought it, and also PM'd you with a twig that might help.


Thank you so much Awasin.



> Good Luck! I love your new covers.


Thank you!



> The USAT list is here. It updates on Wednesdays for the week previous. So if you hit this week, it'll show up next Wed. http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/best-selling/


Thank you Annie B ... I actually was going to ask you later. I didn't know where to find it.



> I already have and read your first book in the series, but went ahead and bought the boxed set to have the next two plus the novella. Hope this helps the cause, and I bought it on the Zon for my kindle fire


Thank you Salvador!



> However, my BB was on a Saturday, so the sales were split between two countable weeks. No list for me.)


Ugh! What a pain! You can say Amazon bestseller though, right?


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Gockel, how do you do bookbutterfly free? I went on their site and their slots are all paid ads.


I'm so sorry! I do not have ebookbutterfly free ... it was $100 for my set, but they will run it over three days.

*ETA: *Darn it! Peeps already think I'm a shill for them! But they really do work. And it might only be two days ... My brain is a little fritzy at this point.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

C. Gockel said:


> Ugh! What a pain! You can say Amazon bestseller though, right?


Yes. At least, I do. Ammy hasn't rained fire on me, yet


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Just bought it. Good luck! I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Just bought it. Good luck! I'll be watching this thread with interest.


Thank you so much CJ!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

bought it. good luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I just left you a review on the box set.


Oh, thank you, that was so kind of you! I'm glad it made you laugh.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> bought it. good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Very best wishes for success!  Already had all the books, though. Loved 'em!  (I actually really liked the old covers, too. Your new ones are gorgeous, but the old ones were what first caught my eye, to tell the truth. Don't know why, they just did. But the boxed set should go great. You only had two out when I found the first one, so I had to wait.........   )


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

I love this series. I'll snag the set and leave a review. Good luck hitting a list!!


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

I also grabbed the set. Good luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> (I actually really liked the old covers, too. Your new ones are gorgeous, but the old ones were what first caught my eye, to tell the truth. Don't know why, they just did. But the boxed set should go great. You only had two out when I found the first one, so I had to wait.........  )


You know those little dinosaurs on the bottom were actually photos of toy dinosaurs! Ha, ha, ha ... how whimsical, right? I think I missed out on a lot of the Urban Fantasy / Paranormal market but I picked up some archeologists and literary fiction fans! My BFA is failing me now, but there was a French painter who used toys as models too ... his fans as well maybe? Thank you for reading the entire series with the original covers.



> I love this series. I'll snag the set and leave a review. Good luck hitting a list!!


Thank you so much! I'm so glad you liked it!


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bought it. Good luck. If anyone deserves it, it's you. You're one of the most generous contributors here.


----------



## caarsen (Aug 28, 2015)

Purchased book and boxed set. I've been eyeing these books for awhile - your promo period was a good incentive! Good luck and don't refresh the dashboard too often!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Bought it. Good luck. If anyone deserves it, it's you. You're one of the most generous contributors here.


Thank you so much for saying so! There are a lot of great authors here, I've made so many friends, and learned so much.



> Purchased book and boxed set. I've been eyeing these books for awhile - your promo period was a good incentive! Good luck and don't refresh the dashboard too often!


Thank you so much ... and IT IS SO HARD! My brain is going to mush and I've been calling people by the wrong name and been a basically worthless ball of goo all day.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck. I just bought your box set.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

I hope you have an awesome promotion with great results. Got my copy.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Good luck. I just bought your box set.


Thank you so much!



> I hope you have an awesome promotion with great results. Got my copy.


Thank you so much James!


----------



## JE_Owen (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! Go go go!  I'll be interested to see the results! I re blogged on Tumblr, at least


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck, C. I have a reasonable twitter following, and I'm happy to be your presence there this week. I'll tweet your offer daily. I stole your image, but I didn't think you'd mind!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Wow! Go go go!  I'll be interested to see the results! I re blogged on Tumblr, at least


Thank you so much! I need to do some more Tumblr posts and my brain is so exhausted. I really appreciate it!



> Good luck, C. I have a reasonable twitter following, and I'm happy to be your presence there this week. I'll tweet your offer daily. I stole your image, but I didn't think you'd mind!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! I really appreciate it ... I don't have anything going on there.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Oooh, good luck! I have fingers and toes crossed for you - I picked up a copy and sent the link to relatives and friends who are into your style of books. Keep us updated!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Oooh, good luck! I have fingers and toes crossed for you - I picked up a copy and sent the link to relatives and friends who are into your style of books. Keep us updated!


Thank you so much! Someone on another thread said that we're not allowed to give sales numbers and that it violates Amazon TOS (?!) But since rank is public I will share that.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Purchased! Good luck with the run and with the throwing up.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Holy promotion. Awesome! Best of luck to you!


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh, good luck. I'll be pulling for you and will get your book. I appreciate those spreadsheets you put together. I have my first 99 cent Bookbub on Thursday. I've had free before, but was a little hesitant to go all in like you did. There's only a prequel to it so did a few things but nothing like your line up. Can't wait to see how this does!!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Just tuning in to this thread--how exciting! I'm wishing you all the success possible. You have always been such a positive contributor on this board.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Best wishes for this!


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Bought it! I've been curious about your Loki for quite some time... your amazing promo line-up just pushed me over the edge. 

GOOD LUCK!!!

And I also loved your interview on SFFMP!


----------



## Matthew Eliot (May 4, 2015)

Best of luck, Carolynn! You're truly one of the most helpful and inspirational people on the boards. Can't wait to see your name on that list!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

jenminkman said:


> Whoa, whopping line-up! I just shared your FB post and bought your book  Good luck!!


Me too - though in the UK so I don't think that helps for Bestseller lists, sorry. All the best with making the charts!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I just picked up a copy on Kobo. I know - I'm a stupid Kobo-wielding Canadian knucklehead.


I passed the info on to a couple of Kobo readers I know who are into this sort of thing and I also tweeted your Amazon listing.

Go forth and kick butt.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Bought it! Already read and enjoyed the first one, so I know the others will be great too.

Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice lineup. I hope you knock it out of the park!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Purchased! Good luck with the run and with the throwing up.


Thank you so much! And to the second part ... yeah ... blah ...



> Bought it! I've been curious about your Loki for quite some time... your amazing promo line-up just pushed me over the edge.


Thank you!



> I just picked up a copy on Kobo.


Thank you Steve!



> Bought it! Already read and enjoyed the first one, so I know the others will be great too.


Thank you!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

*Tuesday Morning Update: I reached 524 on 'Zon! Thanks everyone who bought a box set or shared it with their Facebook page, Tumblr, and Twitter followers! I really appreciate it.*

I am a little worried at this point about my sales on Nook. I've heard I have to at least sell 500 copies on Nook to make the USA Today list. I have sold ... err ... 29 even with all the promos I've had yesterday. I've turned up the volume on my Facebook ads for Nook, and I have an ENT today, BargainBooksy, Ebookhouds, eBookButterfly, and Riffle tomorrow, together they should deliver at least 100 Nook sales ... I hope.

Other than that, I don't know what I can do, I've booked just about every advertiser who covers the Nook fanbase. Blah.

Also, Nook ads on Facebook are running double the cost of my Zon ads. Not too happy about that.

ETA: This is my Nook FB ad: https://www.facebook.com/153359038192217/posts/453501608177957


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Just grabbed the set and... well... just in case, y'know?  
Tut, tut... no need to thank me!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

C. Gockel said:


> *Tuesday Morning Update: I reached 524 on 'Zon! Thanks everyone who bought a box set or shared it with their Facebook page, Tumblr, and Twitter followers! I really appreciate it.*
> 
> I am a little worried at this point about my sales on Nook. I've heard I have to at least sell 500 copies on Nook to make the USA Today list. I have sold ... err ... 29 even with all the promos I've had yesterday. I've turned up the volume on my Facebook ads for Nook, and I have an ENT today, BargainBooksy, Ebookhouds, eBookButterfly, and Riffle tomorrow, together they should deliver at least 100 Nook sales ... I hope.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on reaching 524 on Amazon and good luck with Nook! Your books look great. I purchased the box set and shared your announcement on Facebook. Your book covers are gorgeous.


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrats, Carolyn, and continued good luck with the promotion. Your books look great, and I love the premise. Shared on Facebook, and I also bought the set.


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

It's the return of the kitchen sink! Love that promo lineup. Pulling for you to hit the hot 100 USA!!!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Just grabbed the set and... well... just in case, y'know?
> Tut, tut... no need to thank me!


Thanks for the laugh Mr. Torres. I needed it. And thank you so much for picking up the set.



> Your books look great. I purchased the box set and shared your announcement on Facebook. Your book covers are gorgeous.


Thank you so much!

I think today will be even better than yesterday on Amazon (but expecting a bit of a crash on tomorrow, eBookButterfly never kicks in until afternoon ... ugh. Bad scheduling on my part!)

Nook is being so stubborn! Facebook ads for Nook are over TWICE what I pay for Amazon ads ... some people say that they get all the sales they need from BookBub alone ... but others say they've relied on Facebook to make it.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Congrats, Carolyn, and continued good luck with the promotion. Your books look great, and I love the premise. Shared on Facebook, and I also bought the set.


I saw your share, Brian! Thank you so much. And thank you for buying the set!



> It's the return of the kitchen sink! Love that promo lineup. Pulling for you to hit the hot 100 USA!!!


I'm pulling for me too ... but Nook is making me want to cry.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Picked up the set.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Picked up the set.


Thank you!


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Just grabbed my copy, best of luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Just grabbed my copy, best of luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Got a copy Carolyn! Keep on keeping on girly!


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

I got my copy. I'm pulling for you. Go. Go. Go.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Got a copy Carolyn! Keep on keeping on girly!


Thank you so much!



> I got my copy. I'm pulling for you. Go. Go. Go.


Thank you!

Posted my Facebook Boosted Post of the Day: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/453941314800653/?type=3&theater
Please share it, anyone who is reading this!

Notice I put the Nook link first. I'm dying over there! I sold ONE less (for a grand total of 25) and that was enough to take me from the 400 ranking down to the 500 ranking. Gah.


----------



## Fel Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

Shared and snagged myself a copy. Hoping you hit the list!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Shared and snagged myself a copy. Hoping you hit the list!


Thank you so much!


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Carolyn,

I just bought the book from B&N/Nook.

I don't even have a Nook but I want to see you break through.

Go Go Go!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm late to the party! Sorry. Yes you need 500+ Nook sales. The BookBub will kick in and obviously bump you up nicely. Keep up the Fb adverts. This isn't about a ROI, it's about making the list. Go hell for leather and try not to worry too much about the $ (I know it's scary!) 

Good luck!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Also it depends on genre as to whether you need to load up ads with BookBub to hit the list or whether you hit the list without any additional advertising. Fantasy is in between. It's doable without ads depending on time of year but usually you need to blast that sucker everywhere.


----------



## Lu Kudzoza (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like this will be a fun read. I just got a copy. Hope it gives a little push before your BookBub tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Dale Ivan Smith (Oct 13, 2015)

Just bought the set myself--love your covers, and the premise sounds like a very fun one! Bravo on this success!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

Picked up a copy. Good luck.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

The new covers ROCK! Good luck, pulling for you!








[/img]


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I just had the revelation that I do not have to own a Nook device in order to buy the collection on B&N ... so I did! Now, if I ever do pick up a Nook, I'll have gotten my library off to the best possible start ahead of time. 

ETA: John Ellsworth had this idea earlier, and I didn't notice it!


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

You can do this. We'd heard the 500 for Nook too with our Christmas boxed set so we did Nook targeted FB ads and tweets. We ended up with close to a 1000 sales after that. We'd had around 200-ish after preorders and release day sales so they really did help.

Editing to add - this was without a Bookbub ad, just the normal kitchen sink list ad sites for 99 cent books. So I'm sure Bookbub will be a big help with Nook.


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

Shared and bought. Good luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I just bought the book from B&N/Nook.
> 
> I don't even have a Nook but I want to see you break through.
> 
> Go Go Go!


Thank you so much! Ha ... maybe my Mom will buy one too.



> I'm late to the party! Sorry. Yes you need 500+ Nook sales. The BookBub will kick in and obviously bump you up nicely. Keep up the Fb adverts. This isn't about a ROI, it's about making the list. Go hell for leather and try not to worry too much about the $ (I know it's scary!)


I'm so scared!



> Looks like this will be a fun read. I just got a copy. Hope it gives a little push before your BookBub tomorrow. Good luck.


Thank you so much!



> Just bought the set myself--love your covers, and the premise sounds like a very fun one! Bravo on this success!


Thank you so much!


> I just had the revelation that I do not have to own a Nook device in order to buy the collection on B&N ... so I did!


Thank you thank you thank you thank you ...



> You can do this. We'd heard the 500 for Nook too with our Christmas boxed set so we did Nook targeted FB ads and tweets. We ended up with close to a 1000 sales after that. We'd had around 200-ish after preorders and release day sales so they really did help.


Right now my Nook Facebook adverts are so expensive it would be cheaper to just buy it for every Nook fan on my email list.

Thank you so much for this info. Right now my Nook Facebook adverts are so expensive it would be cheaper to just buy it for every Nook fan on my email list ... James B posted a Nook Tweet for me: https://twitter.com/JJDiBenedetto/status/692401269470826500

I may beg everyone I know to Retweet it! (Please if you're on Twitter retweet it ... or make one of your own!)


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't read any of your stuff yet but I have been meaning to. It always looks so tempting. Guess what I bought it! That's just one more sale but who know it could make all the difference. In fact I might gift a copy to my wife as well.

I hope you make it!

Ok I gifted her a copy as well!


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Another sale here! This is great; I've been meaning to pick up Part II anyway. Best of luck!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

My very best wishes for you C. Gockel. I'm curios to notice that you have put the BookBub ad in the middle/toward the end of the promo campaign. Here I have read two opposite things: Wayne Stinett advocates for starting with BB first, while Michael Ploof - to start first with the BB ad then line the other advertisers. 
I haven't yet come to a conclusion which is better.


----------



## Lady Q (Jun 27, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> Thank you so much for this info. Right now my Nook Facebook adverts are so expensive it would be cheaper to just buy it for every Nook fan on my email list ... James B posted a Nook Tweet for me: https://twitter.com/JJDiBenedetto/status/692401269470826500
> 
> I may beg everyone I know to Retweet it! (Please if you're on Twitter retweet it ... or make one of your own!)


I retweeted. Good luck!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I tweeted if for you. Don't know how much good it will do, as I don't have a ton of followers, but I'll put it on my Facebook page too - I have more fans there for sure!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Guess what I bought it! That's just one more sale but who know it could make all the difference. In fact I might gift a copy to my wife as well.
> 
> I hope you make it!
> 
> Ok I gifted her a copy as well!


Thank you x2!



> Another sale here!


Thank you!



> . I'm curios to notice that you have put the BookBub ad in the middle/toward the end of the promo campaign.


I did not put it anywhere. BookBub put it on Thursday and I took it. BookBarbarian, EbookButterfly, ENT, and others put me sometime during the week when I would fit. I didn't complain.



> I retweeted. Good luck!


Thank you!



> I tweeted if for you. Don't know how much good it will do, as I don't have a ton of followers, but I'll put it on my Facebook page too - I have more fans there for sure!


Thank you Annie!


----------



## Andrew Dorn (Dec 30, 2015)

Purchased!  
Your post is inspiring. I've been struggling recently with my first novel (the 43k down but still a lot more to do syndrome, I guess) but reading about your success got me back behind the keyboard.
Best of luck, Carolyn!


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Just bought it! I read part I in a multi-Thor box set from before Christmas and loved your Loki. 

Heh, that should be 'multi-author', but I think it works the way it is


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Purchased!
> Your post is inspiring.


Gah! Don't be uninspired if I don't make it. My sales on Barnes & Noble are not that great ... 31 today ... though I think their reporting is delayed because I bought a copy for myself the other day and it didn't show up for hours. (Thank you everyone who bought a copy there!) I added ILVN to my line-up just because they've sold ebooks on Nook for me before. I think Nook users are flocking to other sites at this point--26 sales shouldn't get you to 424 in the Nook store.



> Just bought it! I read part I in a multi-Thor box set from before Christmas and loved your Loki.
> 
> Heh, that should be 'multi-author', but I think it works the way it is


eh. Yeah, multi-Thor works. Thank you for picking up the set!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

C. Gockel said:


> I think Nook users are flocking to other sites at this point--26 sales shouldn't get you to 424 in the Nook store.


Good lord. That is sad.

Seems like that 500-B&N-sales requirement should be revised.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Good lord. That is sad.
> 
> Seems like that 500-B&N-sales requirement should be revised.


Yeah ... the thing is, I released a 99-cent box set with friends last August, and we got to around the #500 level in the store ... but it took a lot more sales (I'd say at least 50 in a day?) So that means since August they've lost market share.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> So that means since August they've lost market share.


That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## dmburnett (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck! I shared one of your Facebook posts and I'll try to remember to come back and share the others. Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Kehazen (Apr 3, 2014)

I was under the impression that the 500 other sales just needs to be reported by another store (ie B&N, Itunes, Google) but that it doesn't _have_ to be B&N specifically. Can anyone confirm this?

If so, how are your Itunes sales doing? Any chance you might be able to hit the 500 there instead?


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Best of luck! I bought the first in series, your covers are great and the premise sounds really cool


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a copy of the boxset from the UK. I know that's not especially helpful, but you never know


----------



## AYClaudy (Oct 2, 2014)

Kehazen said:


> I was under the impression that the 500 other sales just needs to be reported by another store (ie B&N, Itunes, Google) but that it doesn't _have_ to be B&N specifically. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> If so, how are your Itunes sales doing? Any chance you might be able to hit the 500 there instead?


I can't confirm for 100% certain, but I was under the same impression. I know I read somewhere that you needed at least two retailers to report your sales to make the USA today list, and they only report if you are above 500 sales for that week-- it didn't say the retailer had to be B&N. BUT I did a quick search and couldn't find this info at the moment... and the USA today site doesn't say anything specific about the process.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Bookbub just came out- Looks good, Carolyn! The blurb is snappy enough to get a click through. Good Luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I can't confirm for 100% certain, but I was under the same impression. I know I read somewhere that you needed at least two retailers to report your sales to make the USA today list, and they only report if you are above 500 sales for that week-- it didn't say the retailer had to be B&N. BUT I did a quick search and couldn't find this info at the moment... and the USA today site doesn't say anything specific about the process.


I've heard other retailers do count, but it's mostly Nook and Zon ... but that perhaps is changing with the shift in buying patterns?

I've sold 31 on Kobo (last updated yesterday) and 22 on iBooks. Don't think that will save me.

Yesterday my numbers on Nook were slightly higher--36; and I had 12 sales this morning before the 'Bub email went out (so a total of 99 non-Bub sales.) I know that sales are delayed on Nook, and even 'Zon, so I feel like I shouldn't check again until noon.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your support! It means so much to me ... and even if I don't make the list it means a lot to know I've had so many people in my corner!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Promo post of the day is up!
https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/454309671430484/?type=3&theater

278 sales on Nook! Go baby, go baby, go, go, go ...


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Promo post of the day is up!
> https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/454309671430484/?type=3&theater
> 
> 278 sales on Nook! Go baby, go baby, go, go, go ...


Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> Promo post of the day is up!
> https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/454309671430484/?type=3&theater
> 
> 278 sales on Nook! Go baby, go baby, go, go, go ...


Kboards got your back! Shared it on Facebook


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Kboards got your back! Shared it on Facebook


Thank you so much!


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Just ordered mine!


Vielen Dank!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I bought a copy of the boxset from the UK. I know that's not especially helpful, but you never know


I didn't thank you for this! I love sales in the U.K. My sell-thru there is higher than in the U.S. (Australia is also higher ... I have no idea why.) The fact that my books are better received in the U.K. and that you have clotted cream ice cream just makes me want to move there all the more! (Australia has too many snakes.)


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

A quick note: Facebook shares do work. I've been swamped at my day job all week, and I hadn't spent a lot of time here...but I did see that your box set was on sale on a shared post on the newsfeed for my author page on Facebook, and I grabbed my copy right away. So, C., you can credit at least one sale of your set on Wednesday to Kate Danley.  Rooting for you to crack that top 100!


----------



## Denise Lewis (Dec 31, 2015)

Shared on Facebook yesterday, and purchased the box set today.  

Wishing you the best!! (the best-seller list, that is)


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey! You just cracked Amazon's Top 100!!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> A quick note: Facebook shares do work. I've been swamped at my day job all week, and I hadn't spent a lot of time here...but I did see that your box set was on sale on a shared post on the newsfeed for my author page on Facebook, and I grabbed my copy right away. So, C., you can credit at least one sale of your set on Wednesday to Kate Danley.  Rooting for you to crack that top 100!


Thank you for picking up a copy--and letting me know that I have Kate Danley to thank!



> Shared on Facebook yesterday, and purchased the box set today.
> 
> Wishing you the best!! (the best-seller list, that is)


Thank you! I just topped 468 sales on Nook ... which means with the 99 I have from the previous 3 days I have hit the 500 threshold. I think I will turn off my Nook Facebook ads soon, or at least turn them way down. They don't convert as well and they are more expensive. (I will put the budget toward 'Zon though.)


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoa! Desmond ... thank you!


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

#64 now.   Congrats!


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

Now #43. And considering latency of ranking updates, it's still early.


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

Just liked and shared, I don't have a ton of likes but if it gets you one sale its worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

C. Gockel said:


> I just topped 468 sales on Nook ... which means with the 99 I have from the previous 3 days I have hit the 500 threshold.


Woo!Hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> #64 now.  Congrats!


Thank you!



> Now #43. And considering latency of ranking updates, it's still early.


Fingers crossed! A friend made the list with 7,000 sales. I am halfway there, kind of burned up my options for promoting for the rest of the week, but hopefully the BookBub "tail" will be enough.



> Just liked and shared, I don't have a ton of likes but if it gets you one sale its worth it. Good luck!


Thank you so much. I really appreciate it!



> Woo!Hoo! Congratulations!


Breathes ... Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> Fingers crossed! A friend made the list with 7,000 sales. I am halfway there, kind of burned up my options for promoting for the rest of the week, but hopefully the BookBub "tail" will be enough.


On my recent BookBub, the following day (which had ENT) yielded 28% of the BookBub day sales, then the day after that (Bargain Booksy) was 11%, so the following two days were 39% of the big day. Perhaps that's a useful (approximate) ratio for the next couple of days.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> On my recent BookBub, the following day (which had ENT) yielded 28% of the BookBub day sales, then the day after that (Bargain Booksy) was 11%, so the following two days were 39% of the big day. Perhaps that's a useful (approximate) ratio for the next couple of days.


Thanks James! I will use that as a basis for my Facebook campaign. Facebook gave me 279 - 325 sales the first three days (my Viglink tag didn't work for Nook Facebook posts, so slightly unsure.) But it was so expensive.


----------



## PB2016 (Jan 14, 2016)

This is all so mind boggling to me.
All the best, C. Gockel...looks like you are almost there!

Have RTed and will tweet out..

Thanks!


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooooh -  #30 in the Kindle Store! Wow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow, #18 and there's this little thing in red under the title that says HOT!! I had never seen that before, is it something new they do?

And, of course, congrats!!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

That 'hot' tag is pretty cool  

Great run, and more to come. Congrats!


----------



## Dominique Mondesir (Dec 15, 2015)

Number 18. 

Am going to buy a copy, this thread as been very exciting.


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

#16!

And it's got a little *HOT* symbol next to it. Soo cool.


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

That ribbon is nice to have. Well done! The hard work is paying off with some serious recognition.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. And you're around the #700s in the UK as well, for what that's worth!


----------



## Matthew Eliot (May 4, 2015)

Between planning my own small promo, and the move to the big city (Rome, Italy), I forgot to pick up my copy!

Got it now. If you see an odd sale coming from Italy, that's me (although I purchased it through Amazon.com, so not sure how that works out).

Good job, Carolynn!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Now THIS is how you work a promo.

Way to go on banging that hammer down hard and clunking Loki's pointy-little head up against the Amazon carnival Big Swing ringer.
(Big-swing-ringer - you try saying that five times fast with a mouthful of dry saltine crackers)


----------



## Mhairi Simpson (Jan 29, 2016)

Shared and bought. I was always scared on the kboards - heard so many horror stories - but summoned the courage to dip a toe again and everyone seems lovely, not to mention sharing and positive and driven - I LOVE IT!!! Best of luck with the promo. You're currently #1 in Mythology and Folklore on Amazon UK.


----------



## Mylius Fox (Jun 2, 2014)

Picked up my copy.  I remember when I first came to Kboards, with a fledgling interest in pursuing independent publishing; your series (I grew up loving Norse mythology) and its success really helped exemplify what was possible if I dove in too. 
Best of luck on hitting the list!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Very cool. I picked up a copy. Good luck.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Matt Ryan said:


> #16!
> 
> And it's got a little *HOT* symbol next to it. Soo cool.


#19 when I checked (and #63 in UK) but that 'Hot' symbol was so cool I had to screenshot it 

I reckon you'll make it. Hope so!


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Love the "Hot" symbol. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## AYClaudy (Oct 2, 2014)

I think you've got this!! bookbub (and your planning) killed it!! Amazing results


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi, Carolyn. Apologies if this has already been posted, but you're currently slaughtering the UK competition. Congratulations! 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #63 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Norse & Viking
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Metaphysical & Visionary
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Fairy Tales
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B018Z0488Q?keywords=loki&qid=1454078351&ref_=sr_1_8&s=digital-text&sr=1-8

Edit: Apologies, I see this had already been mentioned.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Bought a copy and shared on Twiter and Facebook. very cool picture on the FB post. I'm curious whom did you target on FB - did you create a LAL audience or a custom audience? A trick I learned is to make a custom audience of the readers who didn't open your sales email. Due to the promotions folder a lot of people don't check the other folder but only the primary box. 
And who's your cover artist? The covers are very good.
Currently it's at#17 and hot.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Matt Ryan said:


> #16!
> 
> And it's got a little *HOT* symbol next to it. Soo cool.


OMG - I have never seen that before. Wow!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Everyone ... Sorry to be late to the party! I was just working on this mornings new FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/454639521397499/?type=3&theater

It's pretty ... I have a GREAT idea for tomorrow's post. FYI, when I put Amy in the picture posts do better with women, when Loki is focused on, they do better with men ... tomorrow will be Loki front and center. Or actually on the right with the box set on the left ... but you know what I mean.



> This is all so mind boggling to me.
> All the best, C. Gockel...looks like you are almost there!
> 
> Have RTed and will tweet out..


Thank you so much! I need the Tweets! I am almost there but I still need about 1200 more sales in the next two days. GROAN!



> Wow, #18 and there's this little thing in red under the title that says HOT!! I had never seen that before, is it something new they do?


Loki is the God of Fire so they did it special just for him ... no ... it is something new.



> Am going to buy a copy, this thread as been very exciting.


Thank you so much!



> Wow. And you're around the #700s in the UK as well, for what that's worth!


My sell-thru in the UK is much higher--like double--so that is a good thing, even if it doesn't count towards a list!



> Between planning my own small promo, and the move to the big city (Rome, Italy), I forgot to pick up my copy!
> 
> Got it now.


Thank you so much! Good luck in your move! (think it counts in the US!)



> Shared and bought. I was always scared on the kboards - heard so many horror stories - but summoned the courage to dip a toe again and everyone seems lovely, not to mention sharing and positive and driven - I LOVE IT!!!


I've made amazing friends here. There are people in the world who are bitter and hurtful, and sometimes their influence can feel overwhelming. I try to remember that most people are good and I try to be good and helpful.



> Picked up my copy.  I remember when I first came to Kboards, with a fledgling interest in pursuing independent publishing; your series (I grew up loving Norse mythology) and its success really helped exemplify what was possible if I dove in too.


Thank you for picking up a copy! I hope you are enjoying your self-publishing journey. Whew ... when this is over, I need to get back to writing.



> Very cool. I picked up a copy. Good luck.


Thanks Mark, you're awesome and one of the most helpful people on this board. Can't wait to pick your brain about audiobook advertising!



> I reckon you'll make it. Hope so!


I hope so too!



> Hi, Carolyn. Apologies if this has already been posted, but you're currently slaughtering the UK competition. Congratulations!


Hey! We all have our day in the sun! I don't want to slaughter anyone ... but I'm glad to have sold some copies in the UK. My sell-thru is better there and that could be what winds up paying for this promo craziness!



> Bought a copy and shared on Twiter and Facebook.


Thank you so much! I'm doing targeted ads and Facebook posts boosted to show to my friends and their friends. I've done that before and found that the recommendation I've gotten from my fans have helped sales a lot. I've actually found it cheaper than targeted advertising ... but unfortunately not as scalable. Actually ... Facebook in general isn't scalable. Throwing twice as much money at a promo doesn't give you twice the results because your ads begin being shown to peeps who aren't as qualified.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Still at 16! This is SO AWESOME!!!    

And you're author-ranked at 86 for the whole store!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

You're holding strong @ 16!! I snagged a copy a few days ago, but I want to buy it all over again  Congrats to you. What a success.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

I splurged and grabbed a Nook copy (so you earn an extra nickle) and converted it for my Kindle.  I know, I know.  I already own your eBooks with the old covers, but now I own one with a new cover!  So I'm happy.

When does your 99c sale end?  I'll post a message about your sale on my blog.

Good luck on hitting the USA Today best seller list!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I splurged and grabbed a Nook copy (so you earn an extra nickle) and converted it for my Kindle. I know, I know. I already own your eBooks with the old covers, but now I own one with a new cover! So I'm happy.
> 
> When does your 99c sale end? I'll post a message about your sale on my blog.
> 
> Good luck on hitting the USA Today best seller list!


Thank you so much Gator! I hope I hit the list, too!

Whew! I just posted a new Tumblr post ... http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/138292411190/letting-your-female-characters-grow-up-i-bring My audience there is largely female, and a great many write fanfiction, and write or are aspiring to write original fiction.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Best of luck in this endeavor! The whole team hopes that the Bargain Booksy promo there on the second day helped boost you up, and we all are super interested in seeing how this goes. I know a couple of us grabbed a copy too!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

It's going to happen! I've been thinking positive for days!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy shucks - it's #3 right now!

Wow! That is freaking awesome!


----------



## LindsayBuroker (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats, Carolynn!

Hah, I don't think I've ever been in the also-boughts for a book so highly ranked on Amazon. Woot for fantasy?  

Good luck with the list!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

You and Autumn are kicking ass for SFF this week! SO proud. Big congrats.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Just bought a copy too.


----------



## Aron Sethlen (Oct 20, 2015)

This is great! Been following this thread with interest and picked up the series. Congratulations!


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Carolyn, I know you wanted us to share your Facebook posts, but do we also have permission to post your awesome banners on our blogs to advertise your sale? (Specifically the banners on this one and this one.)


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Steve Vernon said:


> Holy shucks - it's #3 right now!
> 
> Wow! That is freaking awesome!


Pretty sure you're looking at the Canada store. Her redirect sends you to .ca if you're Canadian.


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations. Great promo. I bought my copy on the 27th and tweeted. Hope you hit the list!


----------



## crusoe (May 6, 2015)

I think I speak for everyone when I chant:

GO Gockel, go!
GO Gockel, go!
GO Gockel, go!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> The whole team hopes that the Bargain Booksy promo there on the second day helped boost you up, and we all are super interested in seeing how this goes. I know a couple of us grabbed a copy too!


Thank you for your kind words. I had a lot of promos booked that day, so I can't say for sure how many copies you guys moved. However, I moved 525 copies in the US alone on Tuesday when that particular ad ran, and I'm sure that BargainBooksy had a big hand in it. I have an idea that could help other authors meet the list with you guys though ... what if you had a series special that started on Monday and ran through Sunday? Then people who have a permafree could advertise the permafree, their box set, plus books 4, 5 ... etc. ? I think having a permafree there to snag and get people addicted, and then the box set at only 99-cents would be a huge hook.



> It's going to happen! I've been thinking positive for days!!!


Thanks!



> Holy shucks - it's #3 right now!


Nook? Not in the U.S.! But wherever it is, I'll take it!



> Hah, I don't think I've ever been in the also-boughts for a book so highly ranked on Amazon. Woot for fantasy?


Thank you for your share Lindsay, and for letting me guest blog for you way back when! That was my first "break." Woot for fantasy! And sci-fi!



> You and Autumn are kicking ass for SFF this week! SO proud. Big congrats.


Thank you Wansit! You've been an inspiration!



> Just bought a copy too.


Thank you!



> This is great! Been following this thread with interest and picked up the series.


Thank you so much!



> Carolyn, I know you wanted us to share your Facebook posts, but do we also have permission to post your awesome banners on our blogs to advertise your sale?


PLease, please, please steal my banners! And let me know about your blog post!



> Her redirect sends you to .ca if you're Canadian.


Not my redirect. I'm not that sophisticated. 



> I bought my copy on the 27th and tweeted.


Thank you!



> I think I speak for everyone when I chant:
> 
> GO Gockel, go!


Thank you so much. At this point, I think I will probably crash. (I mean physically! I'm really tired.)


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Amazing job - congrats! So excited for what you've accomplished! I picked up a copy to try to keep the steamroller rolling. Looking forward to hearing your end results!
K.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Amazing job - congrats! So excited for what you've accomplished! I picked up a copy to try to keep the steamroller rolling. Looking forward to hearing your end results!
> K.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

I also picked up a copy - beautiful covers.  This has been a breathtaking thread to read! Good luck and may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats. Looks like you have a very good shot at hitting the list. Snagged a copy.

I just checked your book page at 3:00 AM and you have a "hot" tag at the top. This must be relatively new (first time I've seen it), although Amazon might've rolled it out in beta or something before (or doing it right now). Dunno if that means you get on any additional lists or anything in the store. 

Anyway, top 20 without KU is really, really impressive. Well done. 

Nick


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I also picked up a copy - beautiful covers.


Thank you so much!



> Congrats. Looks like you have a very good shot at hitting the list. Snagged a copy.


Thank you so much! I have a shot ... sales count until sometime Sunday evening, and I have about 500 sales to go!

My last promo post is up: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/454927024702082/?type=3&theater










Anyone who wants to share the Facebook post, or snag the image for their blog is welcome.


----------



## Steven Slavick (May 15, 2011)

I just noticed this thread! I checked out the Amazon page for your set, and...to my delight, I saw my novel Nightwish in the "customers also bought." But I'm guessing my novel got some great exposure from being connected to your set, and I downloaded a copy. Looking forward to checking it out. I'll follow this thread in hopes that you reach your goal! Good luck!!!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I just noticed this thread! I checked out the Amazon page for your set, and...to my delight, I saw my novel Nightwish in the "customers also bought." But I'm guessing my novel got some great exposure from being connected to your set, and I downloaded a copy. Looking forward to checking it out. I'll follow this thread in hopes that you reach your goal! Good luck!!!


Thank you for picking up a copy! I hope I make the list too ... but friends like Grumpy Cat, Lindsay Buroker, and Dannika keep reminding me that even if I don't make the list this effort won't have been wasted. I'll have reached a lot of new fans and gotten a lot of new exposure. So, I'm trying not to get worked up ... but I am worked up. This is the furthest on a limb I've ever gone ... I have been very much one to not take risks like this.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Fantastic stuff. Rooting for you! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

I tried to buy a Nook version to help out but the process was IMPOSSIBLE. I can see why they're dying...Tried to pay with paypal but they kept insisting that I needed to add a billing address AND CC # as well. I tried a few times and finally gave up. Got a Kindle version for you though. GOOD LUCK! I hope you make it!!


----------



## Lady Q (Jun 27, 2015)

I bought a copy and tweeted again (this time with your lovely banner). Good luck!


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Just bought a copy on Kobo.  If you aren't already, you should push that one even more because with the promo code JAN1650 it's half off for the weekend (but you still get full payment).

Hope you make it!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Got a Kindle version for you though. GOOD LUCK! I hope you make it!!


Thank you so much! It counts. BookBub vaulted me up to 633 sales on Nook, and sales there have been falling much more slowly. I'm almost to 1000 sales there! So I'm totally good there now and my panic was somewhat unwarranted.



> I bought a copy and tweeted again (this time with your lovely banner). Good luck!


Thank you so much! I SUCK at Twitter and it's lovely that other people have helped me out there.



> Just bought a copy on Kobo. If you aren't already, you should push that one even more because with the promo code JAN1650 it's half off for the weekend (but you still get full payment).


Thank you so much for the sale! That is an idea ... most of my Kobo readers are in Canada though and I've heard those sales don't count ... which is a shame because I've sold more in Canada than in the U.S. on Kobo.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> Thank you so much for the sale! That is an idea ... most of my Kobo readers are in Canada though and I've heard those sales don't count ... which is a shame because I've sold more in Canada than in the U.S. on Kobo.


Canada never counts.  (Says the Canadian.)

I've shared on facebook. Love, love, love your graphics btw.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Canada never counts.  (Says the Canadian.)
> 
> I've shared on facebook. Love, love, love your graphics btw.


Well ... I'm sure you'd rather not be considered the U.S.'s 51st State ... so maybe it's for the best?

THANK YOU for the share.

I just officially sold 1000 books on Nook!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> *I just officially sold 1000 books on Nook!*


WAITAMINNIT!!! 
Isn't the magic number for Nook 500?
   YAY!!!! (Eh!)


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

I just saw this and shared on FB! Good luck!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Isn't the magic number for Nook 500?


I umm ... don't actually know what that is ...


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh 
I thought I had read earlier in this thread that it was 500 Nook copies needed to get B&N to give you a good report to USAT. 

I'm not gonna go through EIGHT pages or more of comments just to find out I'm rong! LOL
(Fingers crossed here)


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> I thought I had read earlier in this thread that it was 500 Nook copies needed to get B&N to give you a good report to USAT.


That was me! I thought it was some sort of SPECIAL PROMO OPPORTUNITY. But no ... I guess not.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> I just officially sold 1000 books on Nook!


Awesome! Big grats!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

How long before you find out if you made a list?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Tomorrow...she'll be able to USAT in the early afternoon and if she has a friend - an advance version of NYT.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Tomorrow...she'll be able to USAT in the early afternoon and if she has a friend - an advance version of NYT.


I did not know this. I have had friends who have had enough sales, but haven't made the list. Someone may not report, or maybe the other people in the top 100 sold much more for longer.










But I did sell about 10,000 box sets in all countries and I'm starting to get wonderful fan mail, and inquiries about audio books, too. So even if I don't make the list, I didn't lose entirely.

And this thread has been great. Thank you everyone for all the encouragement and for sharing my FB posts, and Tweeting the sale (I wouldn't have had any Twiter presence at all if it hadn't been for friends here and on other author boards.)

I have a new release next week ... even if I don't make the list I'm got to keep charging forward.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

@C. Gockel Congratulations! 

I'm a newbie here and reading your rise to #1 is inspiring (it's what we're all hoping for, isn't it ).

I took a look at your Amazon page, and I just have a question about your series (sounds awesome by the way; Loki fangirl right here!). Did you have to get special permission to use Steve Rogers (aka. Captain America) in your series? He's a Marvel copyright creation - if I'm not mistaken, where as Loki is NOT copyrighted by Marvel. 

Thanks for keeping us updated on the progress!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Steve Rogers is a very common name:

https://agents.allstate.com/steve-rogers-fairborn-oh.html
http://steverogersneighborhood.com/
http://www.fangraphs.com/statss.aspx?playerid=1011138&position=P
http://www.discogs.com/artist/371805-Steve-Rogers-Band
http://sheltoncap.com/about-shelton/key-personnel2/steve-rogers/
http://www.westmont.edu/_academics/departments/psychology/rogers.html
http://www.rogersacoustics.com/
http://somesuch.co/directors/steve-rogers/nike-golf-ripple/
http://raywhitepalmbeachqld.com/agent/steve-rogers/
http://www.cars.com/dealers/155365/steve-rogers-ford/

Captain America is NEVER mentioned by name in the series and Steve doesn't look anything like that other other Steve. Further, although he is a veteran, he is very proud of being a MARINE, thank you very much, not a soldier.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

C. Gockel said:


> Steve Rogers is a very common name:
> 
> https://agents.allstate.com/steve-rogers-fairborn-oh.html
> http://steverogersneighborhood.com/
> ...


I seem to have offended you. That was not my intent, I apologize if I did! I was genuinely curious because of Marvels intertwining of Loki and Captain America, and if it was indeed the same Steve Rogers. Thanks for clearing that up!

Looks like I will have to give the first book a download. I love me some Loki!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Late catching up but Cheering All The Way!  Congratulations!  Fingers crossed for more good news to come.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Looks like I will have to give the first book a download. I love me some Loki!


A lot of people imagine a red-headed Tom H. But my Loki's character really isn't like Marvel Loki, either.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Late catching up but Cheering All The Way! Congratulations! Fingers crossed for more good news to come.


Thanks!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

C. Gockel said:


> A lot of people imagine a red-headed Tom H. But my Loki's character really isn't like Marvel Loki, either.


Based on the awesome reviews you've gotten, I'm sure I'll love your Loki as well! Plus, I'm a big fan of old mythology - whether it be Norse or Greek or Roman. I love seeing the old tales and legends brought to life in a modern context.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats on making #91 on the USA Today Bestseller's List! *time to celebrate*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/06/21/i-bring-the-fire/2444877/isbn/B018Z0488Q/


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Carolynn!! I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome! Congrats to the new USA Today Bestselling Author! I wonder if you have any plans to write the whole thing up as a case study? I would pay something for it.


----------



## Fel Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

Woo-hoo! Congrats!

Any special way you are going to celebrate?


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE! I couldn't have done it without all the support I got here and from my lovely fans.

I'll update how much I spent and do a post on everything I did wrong (too much money on Facebook!) and what I did right.

I don't think this will lead to an immediate increase in sales, but long-term I certainly think it will lend my series legitimacy.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Any special way you are going to celebrate?


Errr ... no ... in fact I won't be able to respond for a while because I have to take my son to the barbers and then go to the grocery store. Tomorrow hubbie and I were going to celebrate our 12th year anniversary ... so maybe we'll toast to this too?


----------



## TheLemontree (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

And happy anniversary for tomorrow, too.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Congrats! Well done. 

(and it's definitely worth a toast)


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Excellent news! So excited for you. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## caarsen (Aug 28, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE! I couldn't have done it without all the support I got here and from my lovely fans.
> 
> I'll update how much I spent and do a post on everything I did wrong (too much money on Facebook!) and what I did right.
> 
> I don't think this will lead to an immediate increase in sales, but long-term I certainly think it will lend my series legitimacy.


It's been a fun ride! Looking forward to your stats. Congrats on hitting the USAtoday list.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hurrah! Huge congratulations on making the list.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Congrats! How exciting this is. I will toast to you also.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Congratulations!   how awesome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Good luck! I've made lists with as little as 7,000 and I've not made lists with as many as 14,000. I hope you make it!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Good luck! I've made lists with as little as 7,000 and I've not made lists with as many as 14,000. I hope you make it!


List is out. She made it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Yay, Congrats!!!! We made it this week, too <3


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Woohoo! Congrats! You deserve it, Carolyn!



TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Yay, Congrats!!!! We made it this week, too <3


Awesome! Congrats to you, too!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Errr ... no ... in fact I won't be able to respond for a while because I have to take my son to the barbers and then go to the grocery store. Tomorrow hubbie and I were going to celebrate our 12th year anniversary ... so maybe we'll toast to this too?


Don't worry, Carolyn- I got your back. I'll get drunk enough for both of you. 
Some of us know how to live the <<<REAL>>> writer's lifestyle.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Late to the party as my lurking has become further and further in-between over the last year or two.

Congrats Carolynn! I'm sure my purchase from your P13 e-mail made the difference..!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Woot! Congrats!


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Super Duper Awesome Cool! Pat yourself on the back like a million times!!!!!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Congrats on making #91 on the USA Today Bestseller's List! *time to celebrate*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/06/21/i-bring-the-fire/2444877/isbn/B018Z0488Q/


Happy Stomp Stomp Stomp!


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

YAY! Congrats!!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Just shared at: facebook.com/Author.PatriceWilliamsMarks

Good luck with your mega promo!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

AWESOME, glad I could be a part of it. Now to read those books!


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Big congrats!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

You did it! Congratulations!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay, congratulations!!!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations. I'm so glad you made it.


----------



## Lady Q (Jun 27, 2015)

HOORAY! Party time!


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrats, Carolyn. It really is an achievement to be proud of!


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Yay, Congrats!!!! We made it this week, too <3


And congrats to you, too!


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Yay, Congrats!!!! We made it this week, too <3


(Cough...)
Ummm... Rebecca... is there something you'd like to share with the rest of the class?
IS THIS THREAD A TWO FOUR? HUNH?
(Sorry...  been pulling up the celebratin' drinkin slack for Carolyn and it's ...  y'know?)
LOL


----------



## LCarter (Jan 12, 2016)

Congratulations!! What an accomplishment!!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

YAY!


----------



## jazzywaltz (Jan 3, 2016)

Woohoooo! Congrats! I've been lurking in this thread from afar and have seen your FB posts. So glad you made it!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

*YAY!!!*


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Yay Carolyn!!!! You deserve it, girl!!!!


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Wohooo!! Congratulations, Carolynn!! I'm so happy for you! Those letters are yours forever now.


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats! Single Hennessy now a triple!


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh, congrats!   I'm so happy for you! 

I'm looking forward to reading that 'what worked' write-up, too. <3


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Wansit said:


> Congrats on making #91 on the USA Today Bestseller's List! *time to celebrate*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/books/2013/06/21/i-bring-the-fire/2444877/isbn/B018Z0488Q/


YAY!! Big congrats. 
Knew you'd make it


----------



## AYClaudy (Oct 2, 2014)

Amazing!! 

Time to update the covers with that author title of USA TODAY BEST SELLER!!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

C. Gockel said:


> *UPDATE: As of this point I have 7130 ebooks sold between Amazon, Nook, iBooks, & Kobo. At this point if I don't make the list, I think it will be due to something I can't control. I'll be creating a separate post with things that I could have done better, and some highlights of things I did right.*
> 
> I got a BookBub for my box set (first in signature) and decided to try and shoot for the bestseller list. I based my strategy on threads like this one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214032.0.html
> 
> ...


No wonder I don't seell too many books, you certainly are doing the work and I guess that's what you've got to do to be successful. I wish you the best and I've got to get my act together and promote more. I just put my books out there and I sell them one drop at a time. I hope you get a real gusher.


----------



## Matthew Eliot (May 4, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS! Well deserved, oh USA Today best-selling author!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Gack! I'm overwhelmed. Thank you all for your congratulations, and thank you everyone who shared the sale! I don't think I could have done it without you! I've got a few administrative things that can't wait, but then I'm going to work on my "What I did right / What I did wrong post." 

I figure the best thank you is data and analysis!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Here it is! The what I did right and wrong post. Whew!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,230510.0.html


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> Here it is! The what I did right and wrong post. Whew!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,230510.0.html


Interesting, thanks for sharing, was fun to watch! Congrats and hope Loki keeps you busy!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Interesting, thanks for sharing, was fun to watch! Congrats and hope Loki keeps you busy!


Ha, I've moved on to aliens for the moment ... but I'm sure I'll write Loki again. I keep running into him ...


----------

